# Nikon F2 question



## malkav41 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey everyboby,

I wanted to ask a question about the Nikon F2. Is this a good camera? I know only what I've read about it on various sites like mir.com, and others. 

The reason I'm asking is, a neighbor of my parents has one he's wanting to sell that regrettably has no lens(it was stored separate from the body for reasons he can't remember, and got ruined). He's not sure what he wants to ask for just the body, and I'm not wanting to gip him by any means.

He said it worked the last time he used it, but it's been years according to him. I haven't had a chance to look at it, as he had to go out of town for the next two weeks.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.
Edward


----------



## compur (Jul 2, 2010)

Many people regard the Nikon F2 as the finest mechanical 35mm SLR ever 
made.  Yes, it is a good camera and has collector value too.

There were several finders made for the F2 and the value depends greatly
on which one is attached as well as the usual considerations of condition.

Be sure it's working properly though before purchasing it as repairs can 
cost more than the body might be worth.


----------



## malkav41 (Jul 2, 2010)

I spoke to his wife, and she showed me the camera. No go. Film advance is stuck, and the shutter is trashed.
Thanks for all the replies, and help!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2010)

The F2 has something like 1,500 parts, the Nikon F around 974 parts, IMMSMC. This according to veteran NYC camera repair guru Marty Forscher, now deceased. The greater simplicity of the original F made the F more reliable than the F2, according to Forscher, who was probably the USA's foremost camera repairman for a couple decades. F2's are getting older and older with each passing year, like we all are. Many were pretty heavily thrashed on back in their day, and more and more of them are falling in to disrepair.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 3, 2010)

malkav41 said:


> I spoke to his wife, and she showed me the camera. No go. Film advance is stuck, and the shutter is trashed.
> Thanks for all the replies, and help!



Too bad... storing the camera without a lens on it is surely to blame.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 3, 2010)

compur said:


> Many people regard the Nikon F2 as the finest mechanical 35mm SLR ever
> made.  Yes, it is a good camera and has collector value too.
> 
> There were several finders made for the F2 and the value depends greatly
> ...



No, the Leicaflex SL2 is the best mechanical SLR ever made. I have had mine for 35 years.


----------



## compur (Jul 3, 2010)

^ Thank you for setting us all straight.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 3, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:
			
		

> No, the Leicaflex SL2 is the best mechanical SLR ever made. I have had mine for 35 years.



Is that why Leica quit making R-mount cameras and let the mount die?


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 3, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it was because they could not sell enough manual-focus cameras in the marketplace. People are stupid but that's what the market wants.

Besides, they told me a digital body is on its way.


----------



## Dwig (Jul 4, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Petraio Prime said:
> ...



The digital body is already on the market. They decided that competing head on with the dominant DSLRs was not the best tack. In moving their SLR to digital they chosen to "upsample" the design to use a chip with about double the area of the so-called "full frame" chips. The camera is the S2. Here's an interesting comentary on the camera: The Online Photographer: Leica S2 in the Wild


----------



## usayit (Jul 5, 2010)

Guys.... the whole Petraio Prime w/ Leicaflex has been done before... He's a troll.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 5, 2010)

Dwig said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



No, I am referring to a digital body for R lenses. It is not out yet.


----------



## usayit (Jul 5, 2010)

haha... that's just a rumor..  the R system is dead.

If anything, the "Baby S2" needs to be a redesign ground up in order to compete.  Old R lenses will be adaptable but it would be stupid to release something like the DMR today...


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 5, 2010)

usayit said:


> haha... that's just a rumor..  the R system is dead.
> 
> If anything, the "Baby S2" needs to be a redesign ground up in order to compete.  Old R lenses will be adaptable but it would be stupid to release something like the DMR today...



I received an e-mail from Leica late last year saying that an R digital camera body is planned. It would be stupid not to. There are thousands of R lenses around, creating quite a market for such a body.


----------



## malkav41 (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish to thank those who helped me, and answered my questions.

Now, it seems the topic has turned to whether, or not Leica is putting out a digital R body. 

This has gone outside of the question I asked about the Nikon F2, and so could a mod please lock this thread before a flame war or whatever starts. 

Thank you.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 6, 2010)

malkav41 said:


> I wish to thank those who helped me, and answered my questions.
> 
> Now, it seems the topic has turned to whether, or not Leica is putting out a digital R body.
> 
> ...



The F2 is a nice camera. I was merely commenting on the post that it was the best mechanical camera ever. I do believe the Leicaflex SL2 justly deserves that title.


----------

